# Looking for a cross fader for lights



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of a dimmer that will fade one light out and the other in with a single controller? Or have and Idea of how I could put something like this together?


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Joker.
This link
http://www.hauntedillinois.com/h7.php 
describes how to use two coupled dimmers to keep the effect synchronized. Below is the photo from that link.









The few times I've seen it described, two mechanically linked dimmers were used. There may be other ways of doing this out there if you search for "Pepper's ghost" ,or "metamorphosis" + "box" OR "illusion".


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Flying Crank Fader.......
Pepprs ghost light controller video by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/100_1631


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Joker,
I came across a unit that does this a few years ago at Menards in their Christmas section. It is a single unit that has two outlets and a dial to adjust the duration of the fade from a very fast near-strobe to an extremely long slow fade in/out. Unfortunately, it had no manufacturer info on it, but you may be able to find something like this by searching Christmas lighting.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BTH

How are the two dimmers wired to get the cross fad effect with single motion? That is basically what I'm looking for, but don't need the motor driven part.

I'm trying to help a buddy of mine that is helping out with a play at the church and they want to be able to fade in/out two lights on the stage depending on what area the action is taking place.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Two sliding activated dimmers, one rotated half a turn relative to the other so that one linked motion has the opposite effect on their light control.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep, what DemonDog said....One dimmer is upside down.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

The FAD-300 is an inexpensive commercial unit http://www.digitalsl.com/products/lighting/selc/lc/lightingcontrolers.html


----------

